# How many overdrive pedals do you have on your board?



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't have a lot of pedals but I'm realizing that it would be a good idea to have more than one overdrive pedal, so that I don't have to mess around with the settings so much. I'm thinking players with a big repertoire would probably really want to have a few different overdrive pedals. Right now I've got a Route 808. What are you using?


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a lot of dirt pedals (not just overdrive) on my board but I'm sure it's not as many as some on this forum. I currently have a Retro-Sonic Preamp that I use to push my amp into breakup territory. A Fulltone OCD as my main OD (I usually have it on a very low to mid gain level). A Dr. Scientist Elements for high gain stuff. Z-Vex Mastotron for really wacky clippy sorts of fuzz tones. An EHX Big Muff V4 clone for high gain and more saturated sounds.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ah, TWRC, a man after my own heart. 8)

For a lower gain, actual O/D, I've had a Tim on my board for a couple of years.
I was happy with that, good EQ, plenty of presence.
Just recently though, through the forum, I picked up a Black Arts Black Forest.
A bit more gain on tap than the Tim, very tweakable.

I'll run two fuzz on the board, one spitty/gated, one sustaining/saturated.

For distortion, two, or three are a nice choice.
A high gain and a couple of choices of mid gain.
Right now, I use an Elements for a mid gain-high gain.
I have a Rivera Metal Shaman for a more "old school" high gain.
For the other mid gain pedal, 
I've been swapping between a DRD 4k, DLS MkII (similar pedals),
Model H 4k (can sound similar to the Elements) Quinnamp Dirt and Ernie.

I have to say this about the Dirt and Ernie.
I saw it posted in here and bought it on a lark, because it just looked so hilarious.
It's a simple two knobber, volume and gain. Two way toggle switch between distortion/boost.
It's one of the few pedals that really took me by suprise and made me go wow, that's it!
I kind of thought that it sounded like the Tim, but with more gain.
The clean boost side is very usefull too, as it doesn't colour the tone whatsoever.
Cool pedal.

Don't overlook the new Mooer line though.
The deal for the Black Arts pedal, I also recieved a Mooer HustleDrive.
This is an OCD clone, now I hear what everyone was liking with those pedals.
Great drive pedal with two different gain stages, lots and more. 8)

Good luck with your search!


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Sulphur, I actually had your board in mind when I said "I'm sure it's not as many as some on this forum". I know how big of a dirt fan you are and I'm a pretty big admirer of that pedalboard of yours. You have very sophisticated taste! HAHA


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I love dirt!

It actually took me a while to hone in on what I was looking for.
I don't know why I renegged on an Elements for so long.

Those new Bogner pedals look pretty sweet too. 8)
It's nice to have a control of the the tone with a good EQ onboard.

For a less intrusive board, I'm sure that you could get away with an O/D, good distortion and a single fuzz (if needed).
As long as they stacked well, you could run the O/D into the distortion for higher gain.
That, with maybe a clean boost, would be a good enough start with plenty of options.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

The combination that I have on my board right now is a result of them all being able to stack against each other in every way. It took me years to find everything that worked well with each other. All I know is that I wanted an IC Big Muff and a spitty fuzz on my board and built my dirt signal around that. For me, the Elements is the crown jewel. In fact, I'm thinking of getting another one to replace the OCD for low gain situations. As for the Retro-Sonic pedal, that thing is quite tweakable and with all this talk about the Klon, you couldn't pay me enough to replace that preamp pedal with one. 

Dirt pedal-wise, my secret weapon isn't a dirt pedal at all. It's my Source Audio Programmable EQ. I'm able to tailor my gain sounds quite easily with that pedal and would recommend it to anyone looking to add a bit more flavour to their board.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I'm more into mid-high gain...I haven't decided whether to boot the Jackhammer off my board, but it's the lowest gain thing I'm running now. I had a NPD with a Bogner Red the other day, and today the postman brought an MI Megalith Delta. It's metal, woo, early returns are EXCELLENT. Way crisper and tighter than the Red, they should sound good alternating. I have to redo my board tonight, but should end up:

-Pitchblack tuner
-op-amp muff clone
-haven't decided on whether to keep the Bass Big Muff yet. I didn't post when I got it, it's actually great for guitar but a little too smooth for me. I like gnasty gnarly in a Big Muff
-Jackhammer, maybe. Aww who am I kidding, I love it it'll probably stay, I'll dial it down for more straight ahead rock.
-Megalith Delta
-Bogner Red
-and a Voodoo Labs Trem for helicopter choppiness.


I have my Elements in the for sale section, I really can't get it dialed in. I've tried every setting I can imagine, just doesn't do anything for me. Local builder, I wanted to love it but nope.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Kent, I will buy that secret weapon of yours that you failed to mention here if you ever decide to sell it...you know what pedal I'm talking about.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

You talkin 'bout the Fuzzrite? (I forget dangit!) Sulphur actually got a really good Fuzzrite off me just around the time you were over here - I had done one with a treble cut knob, and different capacitors on a switch. It's pretty mean too.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I pondered the dual Elements myself.

Dr Scientist will be reissuing the Cleanness as a stand alone unit again, with a few tweaks.
Great EQ/boost, use as an always on tone shaper, or an actual boost.
I have one of the first run, cool pedal.

I tried to lure ketos white Elements, to no avail. 8( jk


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I snagged three of Kents DIY fuzz builds.

:banana:


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

Main board has a bunch, which all provide different levels and types of OD/Dist (settings rarely changed):

Barber LTD SR
MXR Custom Badass Modified OD
OCD v4
Hardwire CM-2 Tube Overdrive
Blackout Effectors Fix'd Fuzz


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I can't really have a pedalboard. Lord knows I've tried, but once you know how to make pedals, there's no end to the pedals, and not enough room to put them.

*IF* I had a pedalboard, though, it would have several dozen. I'm close to finishing a rack thing with a dozen fuzzes. I have a Boss ROD-10 that has 5 different distortions. My Line 6 M5 has about a dozen and a half. My mini-rack modular system has about another dozen. Then there are all the individual pedals, plus all the things sitting in the big bins that are working units with wires, pots, and jacks hanging off a board, and all their partners in the bins that I made, felt no great affinity towards, and left as stuffed boards with wires for later cannibalization. Finally, there is the stuff that is not yet complete - etched but unpopulated boards, and things I started on perfboard, set aside halfway through and forgot what they were.

So, currently, at least 4 dozen or so ways to make fuzzy wuzzy noises. They all have something a little unique to contribute, and the ones I keep around rotate with respect to how much love I feel, but you'd be surprised how similar a great many are to each other. Current Mark-pleasers are the Harmonic Percolator, Jordan Bosstone, Foxx Tone Machine, Shin-Ei Companion FY-2, and a modded Boss OD-1 clone...but that could change if I build more and stumble onto new things.


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

I have a few pedals on my board to provide my dirty needs. 

Empress Multidrive - super versatile pedal
OCD V4 clone
Danelectro Cool Cat Fuzz v1 - Peachfuzz clone
Blackout Effectors Twosome - also incredibly versatile and lovely
Catalinbread RAH clone I built a couple weeks back - absolutely in live with this pedal right now

I wouldn't mind trying the Elements and maybe a KOT, but other than that I'm satisfied. 
Satisfied may be a strong word, I'm satisfied as long as I don't go looking at least.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm 65 and since I decided to paint mine I still know how many I have. I just can't remember what they are.9kkhhd


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I love the aesthetic of your board BEACHBUM! Very stealthy, sexy!

This thread is coming along nicely. 8)


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

My fave OD pedals are a '62 Princeton & an 18W Marshall on 10. 

Unfortunately that's not always possible (friggin' neighbours!). Since I'm more of a power tube crunch kinda guy, I don't actually have a pedal board (GASP!) but will grab one of the following to spice things up depending on my mood:

/13 Dyna Ranger: Nasty, nasty, nasty - - the tone filter actually renders the bridge pickup on a Strat usable for soloing.
Diamond J-Drive: Great for doing the unity gain thing on rhythm tones, then punching the built in boost for solos. Made in Canada to boot!
VooDoo Labs Sparkle Drive: Not as dominant as a TS thanks to the pedal/clean blend, also works nice as an EQ to get SRV tones.
MXR Zakk Wylde OD: Don't laugh, it has a nice range of gain on tap & sounds surprisingly good on lower settings with a Tele.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

sulphur said:


> I love the aesthetic of your board BEACHBUM! Very stealthy, sexy!
> 
> This thread is coming along nicely. 8)


Thanx much.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I've been running the same few for a couple years. A Timmy for stock light gain, a Fulltone FD2 for my 808 ish sounds, an OCD for my Marshall sounds, and a Z.Vex SHO for boosting. Can't got wrong with any of those. 

I recently picked up a Carl Martin Plexitone and I really dig that as well. It's not as versatile as some of the other pedals used in combination, but it's an easier solution sometimes AND it sounds glorious for rock!

And no. You can't ever have enough dirt!


----------



## zetamkiii (Nov 21, 2012)

No dirt stacking for me. One OD, One Fuzz, One always on Boost.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

zetamkiii said:


> No dirt stacking for me. One OD, One Fuzz, One always on Boost.


Care to elaborate on which pedals zetamkii?
Do you stick with certain pedals, or do you change them out?

Welcome to the forum too, btw. 8)


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

These days I always have 2 on my board. Presently, I have a Hermida Zendrive and Barber Direct Drive LG. These get replaced with a Lovepedal Eternity, Timmy, Klon Klone, or a Fairfield Barbershop depending on my mood. I am a OD/Distortion hoarder and I have about 20 or so of them.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

One of these days, you'll have to come over to the house and try out some of the unusual beasts in my arsenal.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

For the past year I've had an FDII and a Rat in my main loop and a BB Preamp and OCD in my lead loop. I also have a Route 66, DS-1, SD-1, OD-3 and a Direct Drive that get loved now and then.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

mhammer said:


> One of these days, you'll have to come over to the house and try out some of the unusual beasts in my arsenal.


For sure! That would be a treat. Appreciate the invite!


----------



## TeleZee (Nov 10, 2008)

I use an OCD V4 and for crunch...an MI Audio Crunchbox...my band bud uses an Xotic EP Booster with really works well to bring out the hair on his 1974X.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I have a Hermida Zendrive and use a MXR/Custom Audio Electronics Boost for solos. Ideally, I'd like to have several others but realistically these are all I need.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well technically I still don't have an actual pedalboard--but I should probably have one for convenience.

I have & use 4 distortion pedals--as I like variety, so I can use them each individually or in any combination of 2, 3 or all 4.

All 4 at once is a bit of overkill, and 3 sort of is (But still usable)--but I often like the way 2 work together--when I like what one pedal does, btu want soemthing a little different I can add a second to balance it out.

The 4 I have are
1 & 2- Boss DS-1 & DF-2 (Basically the same distortion with a feedback/sustain option)--these two would be set differently--one for a softer distortion, one for a harder sound.
3-DOD FX-53 Classic Tube--a warmer distortion
4-Empress Distortion-this one is the most versatile of the 4. It took longer than with the others to really dial in sounds I like--but once I got to that point I found several sounds I like with this one.

A good combo is the DS-1 or DF-2 with the FX53 to warm it up a bit and make a fuller sound.

Although sometimes it's a bit of a tap dance to switch the sounds.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Although it's only two pedals, one of them is a two stage.

I use. Fulltone OCD for mild overdrive.

I add one stage of an Xotic Effects BB+ for distortion and the second stage when I want more.

It works smoothly.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

One + a clean boost - Andy Timmons BB Preamp and a Bob Burt Clean Boost (hidden, under the bridge). I just use a slight amount of gain on the BB and it sounds really good.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

This is the most recent pic I have of my pedalboard 










(I have replaced the CE-2 with a Marshall Supervibe). Anyway, I have gotten off the overdrive point...it's just the Xotic RC Boost (always on) and the Daddy-O, which I love (thought it was torched, but it turned out to be a patch-cord issue). Lately, I haven't used the channel switcher for the amp at all...just using the clean channel with the volume up and the master down. I can get some pretty good basic crunch from my YCV50 with my guitars dimed, so don't feel the need for a bunch of extra pedals. I also have a 68 Marshall Supa-Fuzz, which isn't on the board, because (a) it's so big, and (b) I wouldn't want to get the power supply wrong and mess up such a beautiful old pedal). I was hoping that by now one of you guys might have gotten hold of a Wampler Sovereign, because I would really like to hear some trustworthy opinions on something I can only get by mail-order. And a distant cousin to OD pedals, I would love to get some opinions on the MXR Slash Octave Fuzz still.
-Mikey


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Last time I gigged, I used a Danelectro V2 Transparent overdrive left on at a low gain setting, and the tube screamer model in my Digitech DF-7 for a lead boost, along with a Crybaby and a Cool Cat Tremelo into my Hotrod Deluxe. I know neither of these dirt pedals are highly regarded, but it worked for me, and I paid about $80 for both those pedals.


----------



## Solaceguitars (May 3, 2010)

I'm going with:
TS7
SD-1
OD-3
BD-2
London Bones
Little Big Muff
Super Fuzz (Behringer unfortunately)
The only sound I can't quite get is a dark ENGL or MESA grind.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

4 Flavours of dirt on my gigging board

HBE Germania Treble Booster
EQD Tone Reaper Fuzz
EQD Bit Commander (including this as it actually does a great overdrive/ distortion with the octaves turned down)
Fairfield Electronics Barbershop OD


----------

